# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ملف المدارس الخاصة - العين

## شيوخي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قبل شوي وحده ربي يوفجها كانت اتخبر عن الوظائف في المدارس الخاصة في العين

وقلت نفيد الكل لأن وايد حريم يتخبرن عن المدارس الخاصة واي وحده تعرف لا اتقصر

تكتب اسم كل مدرسة وارقامها.. واذا في مجال تحدد موقعها يزاها الله كل خير.. بسم الله



المدرسة الإنجليزية العليا 
رقم الهاتف:+97137679747 
فاكس:+97137677974 


المدرسة الباكستانية الإسلامية 
رقم الهاتف:+97137677878 
فاكس:+97137679399 


المدرسة الحمدانية الكبرى الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137671400 
فاكس:+97137679020 


المدرسة الدولية الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137553505 


المدرسة العالمية الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678484 
فاكس:+97137679393 


المدرسة الهندية 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678915 
فاكس:+97137672186 


المدرسة الهندية الإصلاحية  
رقم الهاتف:+97137678844 
فاكس:+97137671166 


المدرسة الهندية النموذجية الحديثة  
رقم الهاتف:+97137811882 
فاكس:+97137811788 


روضة و مدرسة الأمل  
رقم الهاتف:+97137543919 
فاكس:+97137555291 


روضة و مدرسة البيت السعيد  
رقم الهاتف:+97137512127 
فاكس:+97137664569 


روضة و مدرسة النشأ الصالح  
رقم الهاتف:+97137630444 
فاكس:+97137625405 

مدرسة الإتحاد الخاصة  
رقم الهاتف:+97137519002 
فاكس:+97137512099 


 
مدرسة الإسراء الخاصة
رقم الهاتف:+97137622919 
فاكس:+97137627919 


مدرسة الأضواء الخاصة  
رقم الهاتف:+97137667667 
فاكس:+97137513851 


مدرسة الجيل الأول الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137613008 



مدرسة الرشد الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137660275 


مدرسة الشويفات الدولية/ فرع 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678444 
فاكس:+97137678711 


مدرسة الصديق الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137643969 
فاكس:+97137515513 


مدرسة الصفوة الخاصة  
رقم الهاتف:+97137811799 
فاكس:+97137811419 


مدرسة الصنوبر 
رقم الهاتف:+97137679889 
فاكس:+97137679885 


مدرسة الظفرة الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137671123 
فاكس:+97137676691 


مدرسة العين الأمريكية الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137675030 
فاكس:+97137675075 


مدرسة العين لناطقي الإنجليزية 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678636 
فاكس:+97137671973 


مدرسة المدار الدولية الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137611330 
فاكس:+97137611511 


مدرسة المروج الخضراء الخاصة  
رقم الهاتف:+97137545977 
فاكس:+97137511977 


مدرسة المناهل الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137666421 
فاكس:+97137635322 



مدرسة الهلال الجديدة الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137663434 
فاكس:+97137512720 


مدرسة الواحة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137211195 
فاكس:+97137220669 


مدرسة براعم العين 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678848 
فاكس:+97137679947 


مدرسة توام النموذجية الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137810912 
فاكس:+97137810902 


مدرسة دار العلوم الخاصة/ فرع 
رقم الهاتف:+97137679979 
فاكس:+97137676537 


مدرسة دار الهدى الإسلامية 
رقم الهاتف:+97137677883 
فاكس:+97137678998 


مدرسة زاخر الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137811810 
فاكس:+97137811820 


مدرسة عين الخليج 
رقم الهاتف:+97137811232 
فاكس:+97137811242 


مدرسة ليوا الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137810444 
فاكس:+97137810544 


مدرسة و روضة اليحر الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137814454 
فاكس:+97137814765 


مدرسة و روضة زهرة المدائن 
رقم الهاتف:+97137637123 
فاكس:+97137625563 


مدرسة و روضة فلسطين 
رقم الهاتف:+97137678914 
فاكس:+97137671420 


مدرسة و روضة لبنان الأولى 
رقم الهاتف:+97137556331 
فاكس:+97137642234 


مركز الشيخ محمد بن خالد آل نهيان للأجيال 
رقم الهاتف:+97137810226 
فاكس:+97137820665  

وربي يوفج الجميع وان شاءلله تستفيدن.. ادري شي مدارس وايد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## سونيا

اللهم اقضي حوائج المحتاجين .

----------


## "زوزو1"

مشكورة حبيبتي 

ياريت اللي عندها معلومة عن اي مدرسة تحطها وجزاها الله خير

----------


## حسرة

مشكووورة يالغاليه

وان شاء الله تتوفقين بالوظيفة

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

مدرسة الظفرة الخاصة 
رقم الهاتف:+97137671123 
فاكس:+97137676691 

-----------------------------------

مدرسة بناتي .. و جان تبون الصراحة أعطيها 100 % في كل شيء

----------


## girl

انا درست بالظفره 

الصراحه مدرسه ما عليها كلام على ايامي لووول صج دراستهم قويه

----------


## علووشه

تسلمين فديتج

----------


## الفارسة999

انا درست بمدرسة فلسطين ((قوية الصراحه))
ودرست بمدرسة لبنان الاولى((يهتموا بالنشاطات والطلاب بشكل رائع))

والحمد لله كان تأسيس اكثر من رائع
وتميييييت بالخاص لاول ثانوي انتقلت للحكومة
وكان معدلي 98%

يعني من الاوائل
والسبب ولله الحمد((تاسيس مدرسة فلسطين من الصف الاول للسادس))
ثم مدرسة لبنان الاولى((الاول اعدادي للثالث اعدادي))

----------


## شيوخي

تسلمن الغاليات عالمرور.. بس مدرسة ليوا الدوليه ماعليها غبار

----------


## سما آل حمد

شو عن مدرسة جلوبال

----------


## Optimistic

انا صراحة كنت حاطه ولدي فالظفره وكانت اوكي فكل شي ماعدا الدين واللغة العربية يعني ولدي جنه يدرسونه انجليزي

بس على حساب العربي وفنفس الوقت عندهم كله دراسة يعني كانت لايعه جبده وكل يوم ضرابه لين مايروح بعيدن

على الكيجي 2 نقلته لمدرسة الاتحاد صراحة والله ماعليهم كلام ماشاء الله تدريس الانجليزي على ايدين اجانب مسلمين

واللغة العربية والدين على ايدين مواطنات حبوبات يعني يرد الولد البيت وهو مستانس ولا يردد ماشاء الله عليه

صراحه احسها من اقوى المدارس بالعين

----------


## "زوزو1"

طيب اخواتي مين عندها عيال او تعرف حد بمدرسة الاضواء او مدرسة العين التمهيدية؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:

1- الشويفات الدولية
ممتازه و صار فيها الحين تحفيظ سوره من القرآن كل اسبوع
و هذا موقعها:
http://www.iscalain-sabis.net:88/alain/main.jsp

2- ليوا
11 اصوات, و قيل انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.
تووووب 

من ناحية المنهج ومن ناحية الملاحظه والرقابه على العيال وسلوكياتهم 

ومن ناحية ثانيه التواصل مع الاهل يخبرونج كل شي اول باول 

واسعارهم اهون من مدرسة الشويفات والاتحاد 

هذا رأيي وللعلم عيالنا فيها من 7 سنين الحين والحمدلله 

واذكر واحد من عيالنا كسلان بالمره وما نجحوه من صف اول واصروا الا نعيد له لمصلحته 

وعدنا له غصب عنا بس الحمدلله ما ندمنا وايد مستواه الحين اوكيه
اخت قالت: مدرسة الليو من المدارس الجيده في العين بس عيبها الوحيد تغيير المعلمين في نصف الدراسة 
على السنه الدراسية 2008-2009 بيتغير المنهج الي امريكي 
احسن المراحل عندهم هي الكي جي مهتمين وايد بهذي المراحلة ومسوينا مبنى خاص منفصل

3- الظفرة
قالوا انها من المدارس القويه و ممتازه وأشجعج على تسجيل ولدج فيها والمعلمات شاطرات .......إنشدو عن مس هناء ومس هند يهتمن بالطفل
حصلت5 اصوات
ام ضد المدرسه قالت عنها: ابعدن عن مدرسه الظفره الخاصه
فتجربتى معها مريره 
الاهمال فيها مستشرى وكان نتيجته اصابه ابنتى الصغيره فى KG1مرتين فى عينيها بركلات من الاطفال الاخرين نتيجه ضعف المشرفات
كما ذكرت ايضا, 1-سوء الاداراه
2-الاهمال 
3-ضعف العمليه التعليميه
4-ضعف مستوى الكوادر 
5-عدم الاهتمام بالكفاءه المنشوده من المتعاملين مع الاطفال فى السن الصغير(الروضه)
6- عدم اصغاء الاداره لى شكوى او مشكله
7-التعالى غير المبرر فى التعامل
8-ضعف التجهيزات والابنيه والملاعب

4- مدرسة النشء الصالح
منهج امريكي + منهج الوزاره و يهتمون بالدين و العربي و فيه عندهم حصص لتحفيظ القرآن و الحديث.
وحده من الخوات قالت, ماشاء الله ولدي فيها روضه ثانيه وايد اوكيه بالانجليزي و العربي و الدين قولوا ما شاء الله الحين بيخلص جزء عم
لها 3 أصوات .

5- الانجلش سبيكنج سكول
صوت واحد فقط, و قيل انها نفس الشويفات و أحسن لإنها محترمه؟؟؟؟ قيل العربي و الدين اشويه ضعيف.

6- مدرسة محمد بن خالد للأجيال
صوتين مع مدح المدرسه و قالوا انها قويه و ممتازه.
كما قيل؛ انا دخلتت ولديه فديته كمل كم سنه ع ندهم وعقب طلعته مش عشان شي لا والله بس ابا المدرسه تكون قريبه من البيت حولته مدرسه خاصه اقرب
بس والله عندهم اهتمام في امور الدين وايد فوق المستوي المممتاز يعنى تخيلي الطفل هو في الروضه حافظ الايات والاحاديث ولادعيه ماشااءا لله والحمد الله الحين ماش ااء لله عليه دائم اقول التوفيق من الله 
وهذا المدرسه لي علمت وزرعت الدين في قلوب عيالنا بعكس ما نستهم الاشياء الاساسه انصحج اذا تبين تدرسين فيها ولدج فيها الخير هالمدرسه عن تجربه ... والله يحفظ ولدج ويخليه لج



7- المدرسة العالمية
صوتين معاها 

-8 مدرسة الامارات الوطنية
المبنى تراه يديد ونظيف وروعه وبالنسبة للريوق والغدا تراه عندهم .. يعني عيالج بييون متغدين والحمدلله. بالنسبة للتدريس عندهم كمبيوتر والانجليزي منهج بريطاني .. علوم ورياضيات منهج سنغافوري ( والله العظيم نفس منهج الحكومه بس اللهم بالانجليزي لا اكثرولا اقل ) .. وعربي وتربية اسلاميه وتربيه وطنيه نفس المنهاج الحكومي ........طبعا عندهم اختلاط لين الصف الرابع الابتدائي .. ترى فيه خصم للجيش والشرطه 50% . شغل لليهال الي في KG1 الصراحه روعه والهدف الاساسي عندهم مش الحفظ ولكن الهدف الفهم والتعبير وتشغيل المخ يعني الياهل بيفكر وبيخترع مش لازم يكوون صح بس لازم يطلع منه شي على قد افكاره .......عندهم سباحه وفن وموسيقى ولاحظة في الصفووف فيه ملابس للمسرحيات.13 صوت مع المدرسه. و صوتين فقط ضدها.
واحد على اساس انه العربي ضعيف عندهم و العيال جذي راح يحتاجون مدرس او مدرسه لهم.
و الصوت الثاني قال؛ حاطع بنتي في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه العين والصراحه ما شوووف فيها شي زياده البنت ما تعلمة منهم شي وايد لان المرسه ولله الحمد كل يووم اجازه والاداره صح جديده وشكلها من اولها لعب ؟؟؟ واحس ان ندمانه اني حطيتها فيها لان بنتي تعرف تتكلم انجليزي والحين اشووفها بدات اتخوورها وهذا دليل عدم الاهتمام ىمن المدرسه....
وهذا موقعهم ..
www.ens.sch.ae

9- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
وأختاروها السنة من أحسن المدارس عن طريق مجلس التعليم

و هذا موقعهم
http://alittihadalain.com/ar/index.htm


10- حضانة الكواكب ( بلانيت)
تابعة لمنتسوري و هي ممتازه جدا يتعلم فيها الطفل القراءة والكتابه. صوت واحد فقط

11- المدرسة الدولية
صوت معاها و صوت ضدها, يعني احتاروا يا جماعه.

12- مدرسة المدار
في ناس يمدحونها وفي ناس ذموها لى لان مشكلتهم انها مدرسه تبشيريه نوعا ما كما قيل مو كلامي انا. ام اخرى معاها و قالت انها احسن عن مدرسة الامارات الوطنية. مدرسة المدار احسن
لانها تهتم اكثر بطفل
بس المش حلو عندهم انج ما تقبلين المعلمات كل شي انت تبنه تتكلمين مع سرفايزر

13- مدرسة الصنوبر
صوت واحد، بنتي من 3 سنين في مدرسة الصنوبر في العين وبصراحة المدرسه من اقدم المدارس في العين ولها كادر من المدرسين ولا أروع من الاخلاق والتفاهم مع اولياء الامور وايضا الاتصالات الدائمه معي لحل أي مشكله أو مناقشة

14- مدرسة المستقبل
روعه واللي حلو فيها انها تحتوي على كل الجنسيات وهذا اللي يخلي الطالب يمتلك اكثر من لغة
ام ثانية قالت: انا حاطه عيالي في المدرسة من اول ما افتتحة ما عليها كلام منهجهاوايد مكثف في الانكليزي
وبعد يهتموون باللغه العربيه 
ولي يعيبني فيها بعد اهتمام المدرسات وايد حلو للعيال وانها بعد مافيها وايد زحمه
واسعارها 10000 للكيجي ون
يشمل الكتب والزي بس من غير الباص
صوتين للمدرسة

15- مدرسة الأندلس الخاصه
صوت معاها و لم يذكر السبب.


16- مدرسة الثقه النموذجية
صوت قال: وماشاء الله اداره روعة 
وايضا معلماتها قديرات وتمتاز المدرسة بفعاليات كونها الحين ثاني سنه لها 
لكن يتابعون مستوى الطالبة عن طريق الاتصال باهلها
هاي كانت اسمها العين النموذجية و تاسست من صف اول و تمو كل سنة يزيدون صف يعني اول شي كان اول بعدين اول و ثاني و جي و بعدين سوو عدالها مدرسة ثانية اسمها المعالي و حاليا المعالي من صف سادس لين صف تاسع و الثقة من اول لين خامس و و اللالئ انتقلو الجيمي وهي بعد من اول لين خامس
صوتين مع المدرسة
آرائ اخرى قالت: المدرسه عقب مريم الشامسي ماتسر وحتى الطاقم التدريسي أيام مريم كان غير ماشالله مريم دينمو ونشيطه بس من سارت من المدرسه ماصار للآلئ أسم أول كل أسبوع فعاليه تعليميه والمدرسه والطالبات خذن أكثر من شهاده وتقدير في حفظ القرآن والحديث وجايزة الشيخ حمدان .........هذا اللي أعرفه
و بعد قالوا: والله يا ختيه انا بنتي في اللالى وكانت بنتي من المتفوقات درست اول وثاني والحين بنتي في ثالث بصراااحه من بعد مريم الشامسي المدرسه دمار يعني لاانشطه ولافعاليات ولا شي والله انا حالفه انقل بنتي السنه اليايه لثقه لان حرام السنه هذي بنتي درسوها اي كلام حتى والله المدرسات يتحرطمن على المديره لانها ماب مثل مريم والله كانت تعرف الكبيره والصغيره في المدرسه وكانت تسلم على البنات وتسائل الامهات عن رايهن او عن اقتراحاتهن في المدرسه والله والله بنتي غمضتني يوم زارتهم المديره مريم المرسه قالت والله يا امي كل البنات يقوللها ادمتى بترجعيلنا وبنتي يتني فرحانه ماما سلمت على مديرتنا انا وماااااايد احبها بس هذي المديره الحاليه لاتهش ولاتنش حليلها لان ما اعتقد تقدر توصل لمستوى او ادارة مريم
( شي يحير, ناس قالوا اسمها كان اللآلي, و ناس قالوا العين النموذجيه. ما اعرف وين الصح. اللي عندها خبره تفيدنا علشان نصحح المعومات.

17- حضانة كيدز ار اس
ماشاء الله عليهم وعندهم مهارات الكج اول وثاني ومعلماتهم خبرة وطيبات, تحت اشراف الاستاذة جميله الحمادي لها خبره وااايد ف المدارس الحكوميه والنموذجيه يعني تربويه من الدرجه الاولي ...و الاخت مريم المحيربي نائبة مديرة الحضانه قمه في التعامل و الذوق والكل يمدحها ماشاءالله عليها ثقه .. والصراحه وااايد يهتمون ف العيال .. من ناحيه النظافه ماعليهم كلااااام, ووايد يسووون انشطه حق الطلاب ودايما بعد عندهم رحلات ترفييهه وتعليمية وبالنسبه للدراسه يعلموون الحروف والارقام باللغتييين ويعلموون الادعيه الي تنقال مثلا قبل الطعام او بعد الطعااام الصراااحه انا بنتي وايد استفادت من هالحضانه وانا انصح كل ام تودي بنتها او ولدها عندهم. رقمهم : 7811456
5 أصوات مع الحضانه.

18- حاضنة ستبنج استون
حضانه اجنبية بس والله انها من احسن وانظف الحضانات في العين بس للاسف الوقت عندهم من 7:45 لين 1.00 وشوي غاليه بس صدقيني تستاهل بنتي طلعة من هذي الحضانه ترمس انجليزي معندهم بعد يووم خاص للسباحه ويطلعوون الياهل مره راحة حديقة الحيوان ومره المطار ومره بعد طبخوو بيتزا ومن غير نشاطات ثانيه حلوووه واحتفالات بالمناسبات.... رووحي شووفي الحضانه يمكن تعجبج كلمي

المديره انيتا وهذا رقمها 037812495

----------


## شيوخي

طيبة الكويتية

ما شاءلله عليج الصراحه اتمنى كل الامهات يقرن كلامج

تسلمين غناتي اشهد انج ماقصرتي.. وفعلا ليوا الدوليه 

توب ربي يحفظ عيالي وعيالكم يا رب.. تأسيسهم والنعم

----------


## "زوزو1"

مشكورة اختي طيبة الكويتية ................ بس لو سمحتي اذا عندك معلومات على مدرسة الاضواء او المدرسة التمهيدية الخاصة

----------


## وردة غلااا

والله ما فيج حيله وما قصرتي يااختي

----------


## "زوزو1"

وينكم بنات مابقى شيء ابغي اسجل عيالي يوم الاحد

----------


## ريـــــــم

روضة و مدرسة النشئ الصالح 
رقم الهاتف:+97137630444 
فاكس:+97137625405 

عيالي فيها وهي مدرسة ما عليها كلام ما شاء الله ومشددين بالدرجة الأولى

على التربية الإسلامية وتعاليمه وتحفيظ القرآن الكريم ويليه المواد الأخرى  :Smile:  .. 

وأسعارها بالنسبة لتدريسهم القوي ومبناهم الحديث مناسبة جداً .. 

ربي يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله ^_^

----------


## "زوزو1"

ووينكم بنات مابقى شيء ابغي اسجل عيالي يوم الاحد

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

الله يزيج ألف خير ياغناتي ما قصرتي..

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع للرفع

----------


## /*روح العين*/

رفــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## مث مث

انا اريد اسجل بنتي فالمدار بس متردده يوم الاحد بيكون امتحان القبول بس اتمني اي حد يفدنا اكثر عن المدرسه بنتي عمها عالسنه اليديدة بتكون 5 و3شهور مش عارفه ارد اعيد الكيجي 2 ولا اسجلها صف اول اتمني حد يفيدني

----------


## مرايم2000

ألاخت اللي سألت عن الأضواء ما أنصحج فيها أبداً...

----------


## تاااااالو

> ألاخت اللي سألت عن الأضواء ما أنصحج فيها أبداً...


ممكن اعرف السبب لاني ولدي قدم على امتحان قبول وهو في الصف السابع وقبلوه بس متردده بليييييييييييييييييز ردي عليه

----------


## ميثانو

> مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:
> 
> 1- الشويفات الدولية
> ممتازه و صار فيها الحين تحفيظ سوره من القرآن كل اسبوع
> و هذا موقعها:
> http://www.iscalain-sabis.net:88/alain/main.jsp
> 
> 2- ليوا
> 11 اصوات, و قيل انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.
> ...







التقييم ياعزيزتي قديم جدا واغلبيةالمدارس اللي كانت ماخذه اكثر الاصوات 

خذت في التقييم الجديد مقبول وجيد 

الله المستعان نبغي استفتاءات جديده وليست مقتبسه وقديمه

----------


## عفاررى

مدرسة وروضة اليحر الخاصة انادرست فيها

----------


## مريوم الشامسي

الشويفااات وااايد ممتازه بس على طووول دراسه 

هع هع ماشي راااحه ^^ 
بس فالجامعه يمشونهم بسرعه ..وقصر المعرفه واااااااااااااااااايد زينه كلهن ف فلج هزاااااااع

----------


## ام ياراا

الاضواء كانت اول زينة الحين خربطو الدنيا
حطو بالكيجي معلمات انجلش بالصفوف قلنا زين بس للأسف دوووون فايدة لا زال الانجلش عندهم وااايد ضعيف لأنهم يعينو معلمات ما عندهم خبرة ..كان عندهم معلمات عربي وايد زينات وتعاملهم زين مع الاهالي والاطفال لكن خففو حصص العربي وايد 
اتوقع هذا العام العيال بيطلعون من عندهم لا عربي ولا انجلش

----------


## ليلي دموع

والله الواحد يحتار..
نتريا خبرتكن خواتي..

----------


## um_khawaly

لكل مدرسه ايجابيات وسلبيات 

بنتي في الظفره دخلتها كي جي تو على طول والحين قريد ون 
في الكي جي التعليم وايد حلو والتأسيس قوي 
في القريد ايضا التعليم قوي بس الامتحانات وااااايد وااااايد بالنسبه لهالسن 
يعني وايد ضغط في الدراسه.. كل اسبوع كويزات قصيره .. وبعدها امتحانات طويله 
وهالسنه ع حد ما سمعت زادت الامتحانات اتوقع متلخبطين بسبة نظام الثلاث فصول !!

اليهال يملون مساكين ويكرهون الدراسه .. يعني احس مب مراعين هالشي 

وبعد من النقاط السلبيه ،، تسجيلهم لوعة جبد وغير منظم زحمه وماشي تنظيم والواحد يتعب وهو يرمس 
وبعد في البيرنتس ايفننج ( مجلس الآباء والامهات ) ما في تنظيم ابدا >_< تكرهين حياتج لين تدخلين على المدرسه وعادي يخلص الوقت وانتي ما قابلتي كل المدرسات !!!

اتمنى لو يحلون هالسلبيات ولا بالنسبه للمنهج فهو قوي 
الانجلش منهج ماكميلان البريطاني 
الساينس منهج هاركورت 
الماث منهج سكوت فورسمان
العربي والدين والوطنيه منهج الحكومه
وفرنسي 
والكمبيوتر 

اتمنى اكون افدتكم وانا حاضره لأي استفسار ...

----------


## منى سوريا

مدرسة الدار في الهيلي خليف وايد وايد زينة المديرة مهتمه بمدرستها والمدرسات ماشاء الله عنهن 037832213-037832215

----------


## زهرة الوادى87

رابط لموقع به اسماء المدارس فى توقيعى
موووفقين

----------

